# Migraines



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

I had radiation treatment October 2011 for thyroid cancer. I had my first migraine in December 2011 or January of this year. Never had one before that. I even get the vision issues before the pain. Lucky me... Has anyone else had this similar problem?


----------

